# New tegu!!!



## Joshjack90 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, I just joined this forum cuz i added a tegu to me reptile collection When i got him i was told he was an argentine, but turns out he is a columbian): He is very very tame for being a columbian and he is about 3 feet long, so im assuming he is fully grown. I have him in a 125 gallon tank, is this big enough? its 6feet by 18 inches. He was in a 55 gallon when i got him and that was too small and all i could get him for now was the 125. Also what should i feed him, i know scrambled eggs and ground turkey, but can i feed him tilapia? how about chicken breast or pork chops? THANKS in advance for any help! love my new tegu


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

The tank is quite a bit too small, generally it should be twice as long as the lizard, and equal to the lizards length in depth and height, so 6x3x3 would be minimum.

Diet - mice, rats, chicks, quail, ground turkey, eggs (scrambled & hard/soft boiled), tilapia, chicken. Everything without bones should be dusted with calcium.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 23, 2011)

james.w said:


> The tank is quite a bit too small, generally it should be twice as long as the lizard, and equal to the lizards length in depth and height, so 6x3x3 would be minimum.
> 
> Diet - mice, rats, chicks, quail, ground turkey, eggs (scrambled & hard/soft boiled), tilapia, chicken. Everything without bones should be dusted with calcium.



what type of chicken 

like could u get a breast and pull meat off of it and give it to my arg b&W


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, raw chicken


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 23, 2011)

hmm ok cool thanks bc i ran out of his favorite snack ground turkey lol 

thanks for the tip but why wouldnt u like cook it


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

same reason you don't cook ground turkey, mice or rats. Raw meat has the nutrients they need.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 23, 2011)

oh ok thankyou for your knowledge


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> oh ok thankyou for your knowledge



No problem.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 23, 2011)

_Hi  and kudos on the new Gu,.. if you haven't already here's a great place to start for things to feed your tegu.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1Q497VwII_


----------



## Joshjack90 (Jul 23, 2011)

james.w said:


> The tank is quite a bit too small, generally it should be twice as long as the lizard, and equal to the lizards length in depth and height, so 6x3x3 would be minimum.
> 
> Diet - mice, rats, chicks, quail, ground turkey, eggs (scrambled & hard/soft boiled), tilapia, chicken. Everything without bones should be dusted with calcium.



Thanks, well he is just about 3 feet long and he was in a 55gal when i got him... he is in the 125 now and actually has room. i get him out every day for a few hours to tame him, he doesnt bite or hiss or anything at all ind loves being pet.



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Hi  and kudos on the new Gu,.. if you haven't already here's a great place to start for things to feed your tegu.
> 
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1Q497VwII_



THANKS! i did see that list, but i was wondering if i could feed pork. I heard beef isnt really good. im feeding tilapia ground turkey and eggs for now but want to add more and i was wondering if they could eat pork.


----------

